# My eclipes mp3 player won't stop blinking eclipes on it?



## XxBloodGirlxX (Sep 19, 2010)

ok first off sorry if this question isn't right for this section i'm new here

ok my eclipes 4GB mp3 media player won'y work anymore i was gonna put more songs on it but it just kept blinking "eclipes" i only have about 100 and something songs on it oh yeah and my computer can't detect it either so i have a few questions.

1. What do i do?
2. Can i fix it?
3. Should i take it back? (I still have the recipt)

im really upset cause my family are kind of poor and that was my birthday money i spent on me and it was about $31.00 (plus tax) not to mention the $10.00 headphones please help!:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi BloodGirl

Welcome to TSF :wave:

If it is still under warranty & you have the receipt, taking it back will be the best option.

However, before you do that, have you tried removing the battery for a few moments? That often resets the internal software of many devices - It that fails, take it back.


----------



## sweetheart17 (Aug 23, 2011)

How do you take da battery out and reset it


----------

